# Hello from wet and windy Cornwall



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

We've had ok weather in the AMs but rain, hail storms and wind every PM and evening. Just about managed not to get blown off the cliff tops...Here's a few pics of our week. Heading home on Sunday. 


Darcey modelling her Cockapoo hoodie very proudly...in pink of course!











Who said treats? 










A good old dig 











Roo trying a spot of camouflage


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Another fabulous time, all looks great in windy Cornwall. Love Darcys' fleece, very nice. Enjoy the rest of your stay xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

GREAT PICTURES!!! love the one of Roo flying!!! and you daughter always looks SO happy!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photos Clare... Looks great weather from here!! 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely, lovely pics. So jealous of you being there and looks like you almost have the beach to yourself, Have you been in The watering hole yet? (told it gets pretty full of dogs out of season).


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Love Cornwall and LOVE that fleece!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Great pics Clare. Wish we were in Cornwall xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lovely pictures!! Looks like you all had a lovely time..the pic of Roo flying is fab, they look like they are nearly the same size in that pic! 

I am a Cornish maid landlocked in Gloucestershire 
We are off to Cornwall to see the family and take Binks on the 17th nov...hope we have your weather


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

looking at your pics brought back wonderful memories of childhood summers sent on the beach at Chapel Porth...
You are making happy memories for your children and your dogs are loving it!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi - Chapel porth is my favourite beach ever!!! Just such a shame dogs are not allowed on it (def not in summer anyway). So we couldn't visit when we were down there in July.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks lovely Clare. What do you mean wet and windy weather, think you're making it up  

The beach looks so inviting.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

wow, absolutely amazing pictures, really beautiful. Was there anyone else in cornwall that week, lol?? It looks like you had the place to yourselves! 

Now I've seen those pics, it's time to drag the caravan down south next year I think!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

wow that looks like hayle 
or could be perranporth 
lovely beaches in cornawall and most dog friendly
enjoy the rest of your break
marzy
xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

marzy said:


> wow that looks like hayle
> or could be perranporth
> lovely beaches in cornawall and most dog friendly
> enjoy the rest of your break
> ...


Good spot! It's Perranporth


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Marzi - Chapel porth is my favourite beach ever!!! Just such a shame dogs are not allowed on it (def not in summer anyway). So we couldn't visit when we were down there in July.


I haven't been there for 35 years... but loved it as a kid, every summer all summer. Friend had a cottage just outside St Agnes... When I looked at the photos I wondered if it was Perranporth - glad that my memory still functions.


----------

